# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Trải nghiệm Tết cổ truyền giữa lòng Thủ đô

## hangnt

*Ngày hội 'Tết thật' diễn ra tại LePARC công viên Yên Sở vào cuối tuần này là nơi trải nghiệm Tết xưa miễn phí với nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn.*

Tết là dịp mỗi người có nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi và tham gia nhiều hoạt động thú vị. Tham dự ngày hội "Tết thật", tổ chức vào ngày 3 và 4/2 tại Trung tâm thương mại LePARC, công viên Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội là cơ hội để mỗi người tìm lại hương vị Tết truyền thống của người Việt.



Con đường hoa anh đào rực rỡ là điểm nhấn của ngày hội "Tết thật".
Đến ngày hội, du khách sẽ có dịp tham quan và lưu lại những bức hình lung linh tại con đường hoa anh đào, khu vườn tình yêu, đảo đèn lồng… Đây còn là nơi trải nghiệm Tết xưa với nhiều hoạt động thú vị như: tự tay học gói bánh chưng, học làm diều giấy và xem các nghệ nhân thả diều khổng lồ.



Trò chơi dân gian - hoạt động không thể thiếu trong ngày Tết được tổ chức ở LePARC.
Nơi đây còn là không gian trải nghiệm rất nhiều trò chơi dân gian hấp dẫn như cà kheo, đánh đu, nhảy sạp, kéo co… Du khách có thể xin chữ, xin câu đối để cầu mong cho một năm mới bình an. Tự tay viết một lá thư, trao gửi thông điệp yêu thương đến người thân... cũng mang lại nhiều trải nghiệm đáng nhớ cho mỗi người trong năm mới.



Xin chữ đầu năm - nét đẹp của Tết Việt xưa.
Bên cạnh trải nghiệm những nét truyền thống, ngày hội còn có nhiều hoạt động khác như: học trượt Patin, trình diễn diễn máy bay mô hình, biểu diễn nghệ thuật đường phố, các gian hàng Tết… rất thú vị.




> Ngày hội "Tết thật" vào cửa miễn phí. Thời gian: 8h-18h, thứ Bảy và Chủ nhật, ngày 3 và 4/2, tại trung tâm thương mại LePARC, công viên Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội. Xem sơ đồ đường đi tại đây. Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/LePARCbyGamuda/


_Theo ngoisao
(Nguồn: LePARC)_

----------

